

A Young Chemist Explains How Legal Highs Work - samclemens
http://www.vice.com/read/research-drugs-and-the-grey-market

======
iaw
The problem with prohibition is that it drives the market to find new and
creative solutions. Market creativity doesn't always jive with human health
and safety.

